# Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?



## haukep (30. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Da ich mir gerade zig neue Vorfächer für die Brandung gebunden habe (haben die Nachläufersysteme von Sylverpasi und MS kombiniert ), musste ich mir auch ein paar neue Hakenpäckchen kaufen.

Und irgendwie stellt sich mir immer wieder, wenn ich vor dem Regal mit den Haken stehe, die Frage, welche Hakengröße ich nehmen soll. Daher starte ich nun mal diese Umfrage, weil ich gerne ein Bild davon bekommen möchte, was die meisten von euch für eine Größe nehmen... #c 

Übrigens: Ich habe mir jetzt die grünen Dorschhaken von Mustad in Größe 2/0 gekauft... - die haben die Form eines Aberdeenhakens und sind somit ein guter Kompromiss  :q


----------



## Katze_01 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin Hauke


Ich benutze meistens Aberdeen Größe 1/0 oder 2/0 oder den Roten Gamakatsu in der gleichen Größe.

hat sich am Besten bewährt.

Katze


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Hey Katze01!

Das habe ich auch immer so gehalten, aber die Platten würgen sich doch jede Größe rein und ich hoffe so, mehr Nemos "retten" zu können...


----------



## brandungsteufel (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ich nehme die 2er Wattwurm von VMC.

MFG


----------



## Katze_01 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin


@ Hauke 

selbst die kleinen Schollinskis würgen sich die Riesen rein aber du hast schon recht, Nemos kann man so gut retten, denn den 2/0 putzt es sich nicht so schnell weg.

Katze


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

@Katze: Das hoffe ich doch! Wenn du hier unten in meiner Signatur auf "Plattfisch" klickst, dann siehst Du einen, der sich einfach 2 Haken 2/0 reingewürgt hat. Gut, der ist auch nicht gerade klein, aber dennoch....


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin,

um die Nemos nicht alle zu verangeln nehmen ich lieber größere Haken - beim letzten Mal war erst mit 4/0 Ruhe...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Benutze auch Hakengröße 2/0. Bilde mir ein, das durch den größeren Hakenbogen der Fisch sicherer gehakt wird, und paßt auch gut zum Wattwurmaufziehen. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Franky (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin... Die paar mal nehme ich keine anderen Haken, wie auch beim Bootsangeln...
In der Regel Gr. 2/0 - 4/0

Die hier sind immer am Start:





oben:
Gamakatsu 1/0
Gamakatsu 3/0
VMC "Fastgrip" 2/0
VMC "Wattwurm" 1/0

unten:
Cormoran CGS 2/0
Cormoran CGS 3/0
Cormoran CGS 4/0


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Hey Franky! Danke für das Bild, mir sind die VMC-Haken aber deutlich zu stumpf! Ich habe mal diese leicht gebogenen Aalhaken gehabt und habe damit ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gamakatsu, oder Kamasan, sowie Mustad sind die besten Hersteller wie ich finde...

Größe 4/0 ähnelt aber schon der Kanone mit der man auf Spatzen schießt...


----------



## Franky (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Datt vertell ma die norwegischen Klieschen... Son 2-Euro-Schnuffel hat den 4/0er voll mitsamt Heringsfetzen wechgemampft...


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Js stimmt, Platte schaffen das immmer wieder - faszinierend


----------



## Franky (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

@ haukep:
Les ich ja erst jetzt... VMC zu "stumpf"???? Dass Haken zu "stumpf" waren, hab ich nur bei "Billigdingern" erlebt, aber noch nie bei VMC (o. anderen)!!! Welche Klassifizierung hatten die denn??? 7... (Needle Cone), 8.... (Conecut) oder 9.... (Cutpoint)???


----------



## mcmc (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze ausschließlich Owner-Haken Größe 1/0.


----------



## burti (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ich verwende Naturköderhaken von Mustad Größe 2/0 bis 4/0 oder VMC Circlehooks Größe 3/0.


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ haukep:
> Les ich ja erst jetzt... VMC zu "stumpf"???? Dass Haken zu "stumpf" waren, hab ich nur bei "Billigdingern" erlebt, aber noch nie bei VMC (o. anderen)!!! Welche Klassifizierung hatten die denn??? 7... (Needle Cone), 8.... (Conecut) oder 9.... (Cutpoint)???



Keine Ahnung, das ist ne gelbe Packung und da steht "Aal-Haken" mit Öhr, oder eben "Butt-Haken" mit Öhr drauf...

Außer einer Seriennummer (6-8 stellig) und der Pcs.-Angabe, steht da nix...

Wo kann ich das denn sehen?


----------



## gerwinator (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

moin,
ich benutz 1/0 bis 2/0 von Gamakatsu, aber nich die roten komisch gebogenen, sondern die so aussehn wie "normale" butthaken"


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin,
ich steh absolut auf Gamakatsu. Von denen habe ich Aberdeen Haken und die Roten die Franky auf dem Bild hatte. Von VMC habe ich die Fastgrip. Die sind so scharf, da hatte ich noch keinen Aussteiger mit. Nachteil ist nur der Preis und die dünndrätigkeit denn die Haken biegen sehr schnell und brechen sogar.
Größen habe ich 1,0 und 2,0. Manche Montagen habe ich mit 3,0 aber die nur selten im Einsatz.


----------



## Nordlicht (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

ich fische auch fast nur 2/0er haken und angle auch fast nur mit den oberen haken von franky`s bild.
gelegentlich kommen noch mal die circle hooks zum einsatz.


----------



## Rosi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

die goldenen von Dieter Eisele Gr. 1 oder lieber 2. Sind schön spitz, brechen nicht, rosten nicht im Salzwasser und ich bilde mir ein, daß auch die Wattis nicht so stark rutschen wie an den langschenkeligen Butthaken. Mit einem Hakenlöser bekomme ich auch Schöllchen wieder ab (meistens )


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze Hakengroesse  4 - 6/0 je nach Beissverhalten. Fange an mit 2/0 und warte dann ab. In der Ostsee benutze ich immer bis Groesse 4/0 . In England selten unter 2/0. 

benutze Owner und Mustad Haken


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

@Christian: Ok, aber Conger fangen wir ja hier auch nicht...


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin,

so pauschal kann man das garnicht sagen - auf Platte nehm ich durchaus mal nen 1er Haken, auf Dorsch ab 2/0. 

Waere mal interessant, in der Umfrage auch ">2/0" und "<2" einzufuegen...

Denn es wurde ja hier schon oft gesagt, dass 2/0er schon fast zu klein sind (wegen des Beifanges an Kleinfisch)...

Von VMC halte ich auch nichts - hatte neulich eine Packung 5/0er. Spitz und schoen duenndraetig ja, aber die rissen einfach durch...

Fische gerne Gamakatsu - aber die dicken roten nur auch Dorsch. 
Auf Plattfisch die duennen schwarzen.

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Spreche von der Ostsee - hier in OZ nehme ich >= 6/0


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

@Ansgar: Danke dür Deine Statement! Stimmt, die Antwortmöglichkeiten wären wohl tatsächlich auch ziemlich gefragt...

Ich fische auch sehr gerne "Kamsan" - sehr zu empfehlen!!


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

@ Hauke:
VMC hat ihre Palette mit einem "Code" versehen...
Haken beginnen, je nach "Spitzenform" mit 7, 8 oder 9. Dem folgt eine 3-stellige Nummer (Formgebung), gefolgt von 2 Buchstaben, die die Beschichtung/Material des Hakens widergeben. PS = Permasteel, RD = rot, BN = Black Nickel, BZ = brüniert, S = Stainless Steel etcpp...
Bsp: 7240 TI.. Das ist der Fastgrip-Haken in meiner Palette... 6 oder 8-stellige Bezeichnungen wären mir da völlig neu!
Ich lass auf die Dinger nix kommen - wie auch Gamakatsu und andere... Aber es gibt auch wirklich "Reissnägel" auf dem Markt...


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Also, ich habe die ButtHaken (579-002), die Aalhaken (578-002) und die Aal-haken-PermaSteel (9778 PS)! Die letztere Nummer trifft ja auch Deine Erläuterungen zu, die anderen sind aber nur Nummern....???  #t


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hauke:
> VMC hat ihre Palette mit einem "Code" versehen...
> 
> Ich lass auf die Dinger nix kommen ...




Hi Franky,

weiss leider die Bezeichnung auch nicht- denn ich habe die Packung weggeschmissen. Kann aber gerne noch mal zum Haendler gehen und gucken. 

Und wenn Du das Gruenkohltreffen steigt und wir uns da sehen sollten, dann bringe ich Dir ein paar von den Teilen mit - mal sehen, ob Du dann dein Urteil so stehen lassen willst...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Waldi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Habe eigentlich alle hier genannten Haken auch schon verangelt. Aberdeen hat sich bei mir irgendwie durchgesetzt, können glaube ich am besten wieder aus dem Maul gefummelt werden. Habe letzte Woche bei Moritz für 0,99€ je Packung (9 Stück 3/0) und (8 Stück 4/0) gekauft da ich mal etwas größere testen wollte. Bis dahin war 2/0 so meine Größe. Diese Haken sind auch von Moritz und heißen einfach Wurmhaken schwarz. In der Form ähnlich Aberdeen mit zwei kleinen zusätzlichen Wiederhaken am Schenkel. Sind Carbon-Stahlhaken und für den Preis einfach super.
Haken sollten auch nicht unbedingt Ewigkeiten dem Seewasser standhalten, da sie ja auch zu Hauf in der See oder im Fischmaul verbleiben und da ja nicht unbedingt was zu suchen haben! Die meisten meiner Montagen kommen eh nicht mehr als 2 Angeltage zum Einsatz und werden dann ausgeschlachtet um neue zu bauen. Ein einfacher Hakenschärfer macht jede Spitze wieder bissig und wenn der Hakenschenkel schon etwas angerostet ist rutschen die Würmer nicht so herum.
Also um es kurz zu machen, ich nehme für das Brandungsangeln "große Haken" so 2/0 und größer. Der Rest ist mir wuscht - wieder viel zu viel ............
Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Das dachte ich mir - 1/0 und 2/= setzen sich durch...


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe mir heute mal die Circle-Hooks angesehen - ich trau den Biestern irgendwie nicht....


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Die meisten meiner Montagen kommen eh nicht mehr als 2 Angeltage zum Einsatz und werden dann ausgeschlachtet um neue zu bauen. 

Moin

Ich angele meine Haken ein mal und nicht mehr, Tausche sie dann lieber aus.

Ist mir lieber als dann im Endefekt Fisch zu verlieren.

katze


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ja, das stimmt, das ganze Schärfen ist doch blöd, die Preise sind doch nicht sooo schlimm


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin


der Preis is mir in dem Moment egal, wenn ich weiß, das ein Jungfräulicher Haken nen Fischi verführen kann.

Katze


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ist halt wie bei den Menschen mit den J....


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Moin Katze 01
Mit der Jungfräulichkeit hast du recht, (macht auch Spass),aber ein erfahrender
Haken kann auch ein Fischlein verführen.
Mann kann ja nicht alles nach dem "ERSTEN MAL" wegwerfen .
Ich tausche und zerschneide immer vor Veranstalltungen,das Basteln ist das Vorspiel
für ein fangreichen Höhepunkt.
Wäre blöd ein wichtigen Fisch wegen alten stumpfen Haken zu verlieren.


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe gar nicht imemr Bock, alle Vorfächer zu zerschneiden und die normalen für die Seebrücke wasche ich einfach ab und fertig. Die sind ja keinen außergewöhnlichen Belastungen ausgesetzt. Bei denen für die Brandung ist das natürlich etwas anderes...


----------



## Plattfischjäger (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Hallo Haukep,

ich habe auch noch nicht mit den Circle Haken gefischt, werde es aber am nächsten Wochenende an der Ostsee ausprobieren.
Habe viel drüber gelesen, da hilft nur der Test.|kopfkrat 
Ich benutze in der Regel 2 er Haken an der Nordsee. Um die Jahreszeit ist aber 4/0 auch kein Thema.#6 
Da ich aus Koblenz komme, könntest Du mir vieleicht nen Tipp geben wo ich nächstes Wochenende am besten Dorsche jagen kann?
Wir wollen in die Nähe vom Timmendorfer Strand fahren,was hälst Du davon?

Ps. ich werde Dir über meine Erfahrungen über den Circle Haken berichten.

Gruß Achim





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir heute mal die Circle-Hooks angesehen - ich trau den Biestern irgendwie nicht....


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr?*

Also in der Ecke der Ostsee kenne ich mich leider eher nicht so aus, da musst Du nochmal andere Fragen, aber z.Z. wird eigentlich sehr gut gefangen, mehr odeer weniger an jedem bekannten Strand...


----------

